# mac contact manager software - maximizer 8?



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*contact software/quickbooks for mac?*

I'm looking for a mac equivalent to a program called maximizer 8. It's basically a contact manager/leads/opporunities calendar for salespeople. It's been recommended as one of the better ones for a PC and I'm trying to find a mac equivalent so my friend doesn't have to use a PC. 

Is anyone familiar with this type of program and can they recommend the best one for a mac. Specifically Panther...

Thanks!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Pamela said:


> I'm looking for a mac equivalent to a program called maximizer 8. It's basically a contact manager/leads/opporunities calendar for salespeople. It's been recommended as one of the better ones for a PC and I'm trying to find a mac equivalent so my friend doesn't have to use a PC.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this type of program and can they recommend the best one for a mac. Specifically Panther...
> 
> Thanks!


DayLite will still run on Panther and is perfect as a Maximizer equivalent for Mac users.

Canadian pricing is $179 for a single user license, $219 for a single user license with the Apple Mail integration. Should you require a multi-user installation, you simply buy additional licenses. 

Please contact me if you require more information. As a DayLite Premier Partner, we are certified to do training and implementation assistance as well as to provide support.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey Pamela, nice to see you again...

I don't sell Daylite, but can tell you it does acactly what you want, and very well too. It has a nice part for handling Opportunities (leads, if you like) as well as confirmed Projects. You can link all relevant e-mail, documents etc with contacts and so on. Very Mac like.

There are some others out there, but we recently completed a project for a firm that required such software. After extensive testing, Daylite won the deal.

Download the demo and play with it. Like all such apps it requires discipline to get the most out of it. I recommend you download the manual too - well written and helpful.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Geez! Thanks for the quick replies! (and thanks for welcoming me back. Life is just too busy these days) I've just downloaded daylite and am hoping it will suit all of my friends needs. Now Quickbooks needs to make a mac version and we'll be homefree! lol


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Pamela...didn't you get a version of Quickbooks for Mac with your PB? check your apps folder.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Pamela said:


> Now Quickbooks needs to make a mac version and we'll be homefree! lol


They do! Apparently the US version is suitable for Canadian use, too.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

My understanding is that quickbooks for the mac is not the same version as quickbooks for the PC. Apprently quickbooks for the mac is just simply accounting repackaged or something....

Anybody know more about this?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just popping in here to say "HI!", Pamela. Goodness! You used to be a real part of the woodwork around here!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Pamela said:


> My understanding is that quickbooks for the mac is not the same version as quickbooks for the PC. Apprently quickbooks for the mac is just simply accounting repackaged or something....
> 
> Anybody know more about this?


Nope. Quickbooks _Accounts_ for mac is a rebadged and discontinued version of MYOB AccountEdge, and was sold only in Canada. 

Quickbooks for mac is different: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...-6091059-2163832?n=501234&s=software&v=glance

Not that it's feature identical to the Windows version, and maybe not any good, but it's Quickbooks.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Nope. Quickbooks _Accounts_ for mac is a rebadged and discontinued version of MYOB AccountEdge, and was sold only in Canada.
> 
> Quickbooks for mac is different: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...-6091059-2163832?n=501234&s=software&v=glance
> 
> Not that it's feature identical to the Windows version, and maybe not any good, but it's Quickbooks.


I've Beta Tested QuickBooks for Mac for the past two years. I never did see the Canadian version, somehow I got on the US Beta Testers list. When I last checked with the Intuit Canada web site, they were not selling and/or supporting any Canadian Mac version and were directing visitors to the US QuickBooks for Mac web site.

I have also seen a current copy of MYOB from the US and QuickBooks is horrible in comparison. There is no good support for multi-user, no support for any form of multi-currency, and the support for GST is poor. 

I really wish MYOB would make a return to the Canadian market. Unfortunately none of the other versions (i.e. US, UK, or Australian) can even be made to work in Canada.

There are a few other accounting packages that can handle Canadian businesses. One is called Connected Accounting. Never used it myself but it was owned at one point by a company that I used to work for, EveryWare Development. It is multi-user and cross-platform.

Hope this helps,


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Here's the scoop:

- MYOB sold MYOB Canada to Intuit in Nov 2001. I believe the sale terms included a 5 year non-compete covenant;
- Intuit supported MYOB products for about a year, then discontinued sales and support;
- About the same time, Intuit introduced "Quickbooks Accounts for Mac", a slightly stripped down, yet more expensive, version of the last Canadian version of Accountedge;
- They killed that a while ago, too.

FYI, I was using MYOB 7 for years, under classic until recently. I was lucky enough to source a copy of Quickbooks Accounts on ebay (it took about 6 months). It works well under Tiger on a G4 and the data file upgraded directly to the new format. Thank goodness.

Maybe, with the non-compete ending in a few months, MYOB will sell a product here, even if it's just a matter of enhancing the US version to support other tax regimes.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Here's the scoop:
> 
> - MYOB sold MYOB Canada to Intuit in Nov 2001. I believe the sale terms included a 5 year non-compete covenant;
> - Intuit supported MYOB products for about a year, then discontinued sales and support;
> ...


It requires more than just an enhancement. I know someone who worked with me at EveryWare, she was on the Connected Accounting side. She then went to MYOB Canada. When that folded up, she went to MYOB in Australia for a year. She's now back in Canada with Simply.

We had a long discussion about the possibility of using MYOB from either the US or Australia (where they have a GST equiv.) and she said that there was no way of changing things to work in Canada. The currency is shown as either US$ or AUS$ or something like that. 

I've heard a rumour or two about the 5 year thing which will end this fall, November I think. The rumours I've heard are that MYOB is considering a return to Canada. I've downloaded the demo of MYOB's current product and it is very similar to MYOB Windows. In fact you can set up a datafile on a network and have clients from both platforms accessing the database file. Great for those mixed platform environments.

Many of my DayLite customers have 1 windows machine for accounting purposes. I've got one other customer that is using MYOB's last Canadian Mac product under classic. 

With your current QuickBooks, do you deal at all with multi-currencies? From the support lists on the US web site, even the American customers are upset about the lack of support for even a second currency.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

To clarify, I am using "Quickbooks _Accounts_ for mac", which is actually a rebadged version of MYOB Accountedge. That product has some multicurrency support, but I have never used it and can't comment on it.


----------

